# Dog Pile......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My daughter's friend came over to watch a movie, he went to lay on the bed and 30 seconds later this is what happen... good thing he loves the dogs.....


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

That is too cute. It doesn't get any more Golden than that!!

What a lucky guy he is to be getting all that love


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

A pile of GOLD! Doesn't get any better does it?? The boy gets my approval, cause anyone who can love this is "Great" in my book.

What a great looking bunch you have.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL those are the greatest pics! What a golden pile of love, is right!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Look at all that love!!!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Agreed. The dogs obviously approve. No way they would pile on for just anyone. He definitely a good guy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pictures are great, dogs always know a good person when they meet someone.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Classic. What a sweet bunch.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

that's the best! who wouldn't love all that affection?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They do love there human friends... Billy is extra special to the crew, he drops by even when my daughter isnt here , just to say Hi to them and play some ball with them.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be in heaven!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

You can tell the crew loves Billy!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I would love this. You'd have to kick me out of your house.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! Would love to be in that pile!


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

this picture makes me wish I had more then just one goldy LOL


----------

